# Hexendoktor in Hölle - Fliegenschwärme



## Sanji2k3 (19. Juni 2012)

Ist vielleicht jetzt etwas OT, aber ich hätte da mal eine Frage in die Runde.

Bin mittlerweile mit meinem Witch Doc auf Hölle Akt 2 unterwegs. Soweit alle ssuper..komme mit Kiten auch mit den Champs klar. Jedoch gibt es zwei Arten von Gruppen, die mich regelmäßig ins Gras beißen lassen.

Zum einen wären das die Mörser...wo ich als einzigen weg mittlerweile den Schritt nach vorne in den Nahkampf gefunden habe, so dass die min. Range der Geschossen unterschritten wird. Irgendwer andere Ideen? 
Und zum zweiten, was mehr am Mobtyp als an der Eigenschaft liegt, die komischen "Fliegenschwärme". Nicht slowbar, nicht blockbar...die Dinger brechen durch alle meine CCs und knallen mich in Sekunden weg....

Irgendwer da als Range entsprechende Taktiken im Kopf?


----------



## Murfy (19. Juni 2012)

Ich habe meinen Doktor bis Inferno komplett solo gespielt.

Zu Mörser kann ich dir sagen: Bewegung! Die Geschosse fliegen verlgeichsweise langsam, deswegen kann man ihnen eigentlich gut ausweichen. Weniger dauerfeuer, dafür mehr ausweichen. Am besten noch Stiefel mit 12% Movementspeed zulegen, dann ist das ganze ein wenig einfacher.

Die Fliegenschwärme sind einfach böse. Das beste im Soloplay ist einfach der AoE-Slow mit 80%-Slow-Rune, damit sollten sie eigentlich machbar sein. Außer sie haben den Affix "Teleport" oder "Schnell", da hilft einfach nur ein guter HP-Pool und wenn bereit schnell Geisterwandler zünden und weg da.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Zum einen wären das die Mörser...wo ich als einzigen weg mittlerweile den Schritt nach vorne in den Nahkampf gefunden habe, so dass die min. Range der Geschossen unterschritten wird. Irgendwer andere Ideen?


Nein, warum auch. Du tust das einzig richtige. Mörser sind als Range recht nervig, erst recht wenn das ganze Gruppen machen. Da hilft in der Tat nur, den richtigen Abstand zu suchen. Also knapp aus der Meleehit-Range des Gegners, aber eben nahe genug damit man quasi unter dem Bogen steht welche die Mörsergeschosse fliegen. Das passt schon.



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Und zum zweiten, was mehr am Mobtyp als an der Eigenschaft liegt, die komischen "Fliegenschwärme". Nicht slowbar, nicht blockbar...die Dinger brechen durch alle meine CCs und knallen mich in Sekunden weg....


Tja was soll man da groß sagen. Verlangsamen wenn möglich, kiten und nebenher Schaden machen. Den Templer sowie den Koloss auspacken, die dienen hier und da recht wirksam als Blocker und lenken viele Viecher zumindest kurz auf sich. Zeit die man hat, um aus der hinteren Reihe draufzuballern.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich danke erstmal 

Zumindest mal gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht aus eigener Dummheit nicht auf eine effektivere Taktik komme. 

Besagter Schwarm, der mich immer wieder weg geklatscht hatte, war eben noch mit mehr Tempo ausgestattet. Denke werde aber jetzt auch mal ins AH gehen und mir Stiefel mit mehr Tempo zulegen. Ist mit jetzt schon paar mal passiert, dass die Mobs ungaublich viel schneller waren, als ich selber. Was natürlich das kiten ungemein erschwert


----------



## Amokoma (20. Juni 2012)

Griff der Toten mit 80% Verlangsamung, Heimsuchung mit Mana- oder Lebensreg, Heuschrecken, Hex mit 20% mehr Dmg und janz wichtig Geistwandler. Damit solltest die eigtl locker wegkriegen.

Keep moving! Dots setzen, ausweichen, zuschauen wie die Gegner runterticken, Dots erneuern, ausweichen etc.


Nie länger als 2 Sek stehen bleiben. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (21. Juni 2012)

Wäre eigentlich mal ne interessante Idee, bei dickeren Mobs auf 2x Haunt zu switchen. Da frage ich mich jedoch...sofern ich Haunt mit Life Reg auf z.b. linker Muastaste, Haunt mit Mana Reg. auf der Rechten habe....teilen die beiden sich einen CD?


----------



## Whizzlefizz (21. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Wäre eigentlich mal ne interessante Idee, bei dickeren Mobs auf 2x Haunt zu switchen. Da frage ich mich jedoch...sofern ich Haunt mit Life Reg auf z.b. linker Muastaste, Haunt mit Mana Reg. auf der Rechten habe....teilen die beiden sich einen CD?


Kannst eine Fähigkeit nur einmal wählen. Da helfen auch verschiedene Runen nich.


Ansonsten hätt ich auch ne Empfehlung, ich selbst spiel derzeit Inferno Akt 2 mit nem High DPS Build, hier mal eben verlinkt: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/witch-doctor#afUdQT!Uae!acZZbc




Wichtig sind hier 4 Fähigkeiten mit ausreichend CD für Visionssuche, dann kannst du Zombiebären spammen und die machen richtig dick Schaden. Als ich mit 2-Hand Waffe gespielt hab hatte ich statt Dschungelstärke noch Zwischen Licht und Schatten drin, gibt nochmal gut Schaden, aber bei ner schnellen Einhandwaffe geht dir damit zu schnell das Mana aus. Meine Taktik mit dem Build: Reinrennen, Seelenernte, Geistwandler, Zombiebären spammen (den Koloss und den Voodoo natürlich auch auf CD halten, grad bei Rares gibt der Voodoo nochmal nen guten Schub), wenn nich eh schon alles um dich rum tot is einfach weiter Zombiebären raushaun, im Notfall procct dann Gefäß für den Geist und du hast nochmal 2 Sekunden für die Zombiebären. So krieg ich auch in Inferno bis jetz so ziemlich alles down, selbst der Schlächter macht damit keine Probleme. Wenn du merkst es haut nich hin musst halt mal raus und CDs abwarten.

tl;dr ich glaub ich beende ich meinen Roman mal^^


----------



## Trafalgalore (21. Juni 2012)

Also Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Witchdoc Ende Akt 1 Hölle, ja mörser is nicht nett.Aber Fies wird es z.B. 3er gruppe Champs Eis,Mörser,Blocker da kann man schon mal schnell sterben ^^

Ich habe mich auf´s slowing konzentriert:

Maus:
Links Leichenspinnen(Medusenspinnen) procct slow Effekt
Rechst Heimsuchung(klammernder Geist)

1. Fetischarmee (Tikifeuerteufel)
2. Umklammerung der Toten (Leichenregen)
3. Zombiewall (Kriecher)
4. Koloss (Stinkbombe)

Passivskills: Dschungelstärke,Gefäss für den Geist,Stammesriten

Ich persönlich komme damit gut zurecht,trash is kaum n Problem weil keiner an mich rankommt.Nur manche Champskombis machen bissl ärger...das is glaub ich aber normal^^
Bin aber auch gerne bereit andere Sachen mal auszuprobieren...falls wer vorschläge hat 

edit: und immer die Verzauberin dabei mit ihrem Flächenschaden ^^


----------



## Trafalgalore (21. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Juni 2012)

Whizzlefizz schrieb:


> Kannst eine Fähigkeit nur einmal wählen. Da helfen auch verschiedene Runen nich.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten hätt ich auch ne Empfehlung, ich selbst spiel derzeit Inferno Akt 2 mit nem High DPS Build, hier mal eben verlinkt: http://eu.battle.net...UdQT!Uae!acZZbc
> ...



Ansich finde ich die Skillung ganz gut, gehe atm mit einer Ähnlichen in Hölle Akt III los. Jedoch habe ich die Darts raus und dafür noch die Umklammerung mit 80% Slow drin. Bei deiner Skillung würde mir glaube ich ein wenig der CC fehlen...
Mein Problem ist aktuell viel mehr, dass die Bären mittlerweile an jeder Kleinigkeit hängen bleiben. In Akt III z.b. bei jedem Gitter, jedem Stein, jeder Ecke...ist ECHT nervig^^

@Trafalga

Mit der SKillung kam ich bis Mitte Akt II auch noch echt gut über die Runden. Aber wenn du dann in der Wüste in den kleinen Höhlen rumrennst, wirds irgendwann ziemlich eng, die Spinnen zu nutzen. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich die Leaping Spiders genommen habe. Vielleicht teste ich, sofern ich dann mal wieder von den Bären runter komme, mal die Medusenspinnen.


----------



## Trafalgalore (22. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> @Trafalga
> 
> Mit der SKillung kam ich bis Mitte Akt II auch noch echt gut über die Runden. Aber wenn du dann in der Wüste in den kleinen Höhlen rumrennst, wirds irgendwann ziemlich eng, die Spinnen zu nutzen. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich die Leaping Spiders genommen habe. Vielleicht teste ich, sofern ich dann mal wieder von den Bären runter komme, mal die Medusenspinnen.



Also Ich persönlich finde die Zombiebären jetzt nicht so hammer im Moment(ändert sich evtl. später mit mehr DPS,fahre im Moment ca. 3,5k laut Anzeige im charmenü^^)sie verbauchen SEHR viel Mana...vielleicht spiele ich mit Bären auch einfach falsch...

Bin übrigens jetzt auch in Akt 2 (Magdah liegt  ) Wüste war hart...aber Magdah wie immer free loot   

Bei starken Champs ändere ich logo auch mal meine Skillung für mehr DMG, z.B. Koloss der nur kurz da is auf zornigher Beschuützer oder so


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Juni 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> Also Ich persönlich finde die Zombiebären jetzt nicht so hammer im Moment(ändert sich evtl. später mit mehr DPS,fahre im Moment ca. 3,5k laut Anzeige im charmenü^^)sie verbauchen SEHR viel Mana...vielleicht spiele ich mit Bären auch einfach falsch...
> 
> Bin übrigens jetzt auch in Akt 2 (Magdah liegt  ) Wüste war hart...aber Magdah wie immer free loot
> 
> Bei starken Champs ändere ich logo auch mal meine Skillung für mehr DMG, z.B. Koloss der nur kurz da is auf zornigher Beschuützer oder so



Ja gut..Magdah ist ja aber auch kein Maßstab  Da sollte man definitiv kein Problem haben. Die Bären knallen schon echt gut, die Range ist halt etwas Fragwürdig. Daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass man die Skillung ab Akt IV, spätestens aber ab Inferno nicht mehr brauchen kann, da man einfach zu nah an die Mobs ran muss...aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen


----------



## Murfy (22. Juni 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> Bei starken Champs ändere ich logo auch mal meine Skillung für mehr DMG, z.B. Koloss der nur kurz da is auf zornigher Beschuützer oder so



Möglichst früh abgewöhnen viel zu wechseln, wegen dem Nephalem-Buff später. 


Ich persönlich finde die Bären auch nicht wirklich gut um vorran zu kommen, zum farmen sind sie dafür Spitze. Mit VQ bei Standardmäßig 40-50 manareg kann man die Bären durchspammen ohne Ende. Habe einfach linksklick Bären und auf allen anderen Tasten irgendeinen CD (vorzüglich mit einer Rune die HP wiedergibt).

Fürs vorrankommen sind da die Firebats besser, mit der ersten Rune (rießenfledermaus mit 40 meter range), auf rechtsklick. Auf Linksklick bevorzuge ich die Spinnen, Sprungspinnen sind durch ihren Sprung nochmal extrem gut was range angeht.
Umklammerung der Toten mit 80% Slow ist auch noch richtig gut.
Geisterwandler eigentlich ein muss.
Der Rest Geschmackssache. Ich mag Verhexen mit dem Heal und die Dolcharmee für einen Burst ab und an. Zombiewall ist aber auch gut, besonders in engen Höhlen zum blocken gut und macht außerdem gut Schaden.

Passiva Gefäß für den Geist und Zwischen Licht und Schatten. Der dritte wieder Geschmacksache. Opportunisten sind ganz nett, geistige Einstimmung und Blutritual aber auch, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Möglichst früh abgewöhnen viel zu wechseln, wegen dem Nephalem-Buff später.
> 
> 
> Ich persönlich finde die Bären auch nicht wirklich gut um vorran zu kommen, zum farmen sind sie dafür Spitze. Mit VQ bei Standardmäßig 40-50 manareg kann man die Bären durchspammen ohne Ende. Habe einfach linksklick Bären und auf allen anderen Tasten irgendeinen CD (vorzüglich mit einer Rune die HP wiedergibt).
> ...



Ist so ansich auch meine Skillung, abgesehen von den Firebats. Die saugen dir ohne VQ einfach auch soooo schnell das Mana weg, da spamme ich lieber durchgehend die Spinnen, nehme dazu die Umklammerung, Geistwandler, Seelenernter, die Zombiewall oder den Hex und die Armee.

Passiv Gefäß, Licht und Schatten und Opportunisten...


----------



## Murfy (22. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ist so ansich auch meine Skillung, abgesehen von den Firebats. Die saugen dir ohne VQ einfach auch soooo schnell das Mana weg, da spamme ich lieber durchgehend die Spinnen, nehme dazu die Umklammerung, Geistwandler, Seelenernter, die Zombiewall oder den Hex und die Armee.
> 
> Passiv Gefäß, Licht und Schatten und Opportunisten...



Ohne VQ saugen dir alle guten Schadensfähigkeiten das Mana aus. Aber wenn man genug reg hat (worauf man ruhig achten sollte) kann man Firebats spammen und danach einfach Spinnen raushauen. (mit genug Reg regenerierst du genug Mana um die irgendwann wieder rauszuhauen und da du spätestens auf Inferno viel laufen musst lohnt sich ein dicker Burst eher als konstanter Schaden)

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Juni 2012)

Macht wohl Sinn, mal ein wenig das Equip darauf zu legen ja.

Nachdem ja jetzt sowieso alles erneuert werden muss (Thema AttackSpeed  ) kann man sich auch mal umsehen. Aber bisher laufe ich in Akt III recht angenehm mit den Bären..solange bis ich die nötige Manareg habe, fahre ich da mal weiter


----------



## Whizzlefizz (23. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist aktuell viel mehr, dass die Bären mittlerweile an jeder Kleinigkeit hängen bleiben. In Akt III z.b. bei jedem Gitter, jedem Stein, jeder Ecke...ist ECHT nervig^^


das problem hab ich seit mittwoch auch, ich hoff das wird gefixt, is manchmal echt anstrengend


----------



## Trafalgalore (23. Juni 2012)

Also da ich recht häufig Heimsuchung nutze kann ich mit den Medusenspinnen spammen ohne ende und habe dabei einigermaßen guten manareg( hab ich übrigens nur n Bonus von +5 durch seltenes mojo)


----------



## Murfy (23. Juni 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> Also da ich recht häufig Heimsuchung nutze kann ich mit den Medusenspinnen spammen ohne ende und habe dabei einigermaßen guten manareg( hab ich übrigens nur n Bonus von +5 durch seltenes mojo)



Medusaspinnen kosten ja auch "kein" Mana. Die kannst du auch ohne jeglichen Manareg spammen bis zum geht nicht mehr wenn du nicht gerade eine bazillionen IAS hast. Es geht mehr um die wirklich teuren Fähigkeiten (Bärne, Firebats, etc.), denn wenn du die spamst bist du sehr schnell mal oom.

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte jetzt am WE Akt III Hölle fertig gemacht, bin jetzt auf Level 59 angekommen.

Und..verdammte scheisse....die Heuschrecken mit der Searing Locust Glyphe...wenn ich dann genug Def Fähigkeiten drin habe, kann da kommen was will. Zuminest aktuell noch 
Für Boss Fights noch statt den Leaping Spiders noch Haunt rein...und du musst quasi nur laufen und den Mobs beim sterben zusehen^^

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#bSUdkP!WUV!accZZb

So renne ich aktuell also rum....


----------



## Whizzlefizz (25. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt am WE Akt III Hölle fertig gemacht, bin jetzt auf Level 59 angekommen.
> 
> Und..verdammte scheisse....die Heuschrecken mit der Searing Locust Glyphe...wenn ich dann genug Def Fähigkeiten drin habe, kann da kommen was will. Zuminest aktuell noch
> Für Boss Fights noch statt den Leaping Spiders noch Haunt rein...und du musst quasi nur laufen und den Mobs beim sterben zusehen^^
> ...


VQ is eig ziemlich unnötig mit dem Build, das einzige das dir da Mana wegfrisst is der Heuschreckenschwarm, und den benutzt du idr nur alle 8 Sekunden, da würd ich mir vllt doch überlegen lieber noch die 20% weniger Schaden, oder auch die Opportunisten mitzunehmen.


Und für Bossfights auf jedwede Primärfähigkeit zu verzichten find ich auch mutig, grad da der Heuschreckenschwarm alles andere als ne gute Singletargetfähigkeit is. 200 Mana für 470% Waffenschaden lohnt nich wirklich, sind wenn dus mal umrechnest keine 3 Splitter.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (25. Juni 2012)

Whizzlefizz schrieb:


> VQ is eig ziemlich unnötig mit dem Build, das einzige das dir da Mana wegfrisst is der Heuschreckenschwarm, und den benutzt du idr nur alle 8 Sekunden, da würd ich mir vllt doch überlegen lieber noch die 20% weniger Schaden, oder auch die Opportunisten mitzunehmen.
> 
> 
> Und für Bossfights auf jedwede Primärfähigkeit zu verzichten find ich auch mutig, grad da der Heuschreckenschwarm alles andere als ne gute Singletargetfähigkeit is. 200 Mana für 470% Waffenschaden lohnt nich wirklich, sind wenn dus mal umrechnest keine 3 Splitter.



Gebe ich dir zum Teil recht. Jedoch, zumindest so meine subjektive Wahrnehmung, ist der Opportunist aufgrund des nun fehlenden AtkSpd nicht mehr so effektiv. Da vielleicht noch Blood Ritual nehmen..mal sehen. 

Was Bosse angeht habe ich bisher ja sowieso immer umskillen können  Das sich das nun aufgrund des Nephalem Buffs ändert muss ich mich erst dran gewöhnen. Aber dennoch sehe ich die Leaping Spiders als Primärfähigkeit an 
Habe mir heute (was man halt so macht, wenn die Arbeit nervt *fg*) ne Skillung überlegt. Stelle ich mal zur Diskussion aus.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/witch-doctor#gSUdeX!ecf!accbYb

Hier bin ich noch unsicher, ob bei den Passiven nicht Zwischen Licht und Schatten noch irgendwie rein sollte....aber in der Theorie sieht die, finde ich, ganz spassig aus


----------



## Murfy (25. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Habe mir heute (was man halt so macht, wenn die Arbeit nervt *fg*) ne Skillung überlegt. Stelle ich mal zur Diskussion aus.
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...UdeX!ecf!accbYb
> 
> Hier bin ich noch unsicher, ob bei den Passiven nicht Zwischen Licht und Schatten noch irgendwie rein sollte....aber in der Theorie sieht die, finde ich, ganz spassig aus



Seelenernte mit Siechtum finde ich persönlich unnütz. 3 Sek lang einen slow für den du auch noch erst bei den Gegnern stehen musst ist finde ich ziemlich sinnfrei: Man läuft hin, aktiviert, die Gegner sind geslowt, bis man wieder außer range ist ist der Slow vorbei.

Heimsuchung mit 30% Slow ist auch nicht das wahre, wenn sogar "nix". Alle slows unter 60% beachte ich erst garnicht, damit kann man dann höchsten Zombies bemerkbar verlangsamen.

Entsetzen finde ich ziemlich schlecht, da es meist bei Elitepacks einfach nicht wirken will (zumindest bei mir).

Wie du bereits sagtest sollte man vielleicht zwischen Licht und Schatten noch einbauen, ist zZ finde ich einfach der stärkste DMG-Boost der WD.

Den Rest lasse ich erstmal so stehen, wobei es auch nicht wirklich meinen Geschmack der Spielweise trifft.

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (25. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Den Rest lasse ich erstmal so stehen, wobei es auch nicht wirklich meinen Geschmack der Spielweise trifft.



Naja gut...jeder hat ja bekanntlich so seinen Geschmack. Ich versuche nur aktuell eben mal um die Bären herum zu kommen, auf die Splinter Skillung hab ich einfach schlicht kb und deswegen probiere ich mal etwas "unkonventionelles" aus.
War im Endeffekt auch nur ein fixer Gedanke, mal eine Skillung rund um die Geisterfähigkeiten zu bauen. Vermutlich wäre das aber bei Bossen effektiver, als bei Mob Gruppen.


----------



## Murfy (25. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja gut...jeder hat ja bekanntlich so seinen Geschmack. Ich versuche nur aktuell eben mal um die Bären herum zu kommen, auf die Splinter Skillung hab ich einfach schlicht kb und deswegen probiere ich mal etwas "unkonventionelles" aus.
> War im Endeffekt auch nur ein fixer Gedanke, mal eine Skillung rund um die Geisterfähigkeiten zu bauen. Vermutlich wäre das aber bei Bossen effektiver, als bei Mob Gruppen.



Jup, das ist das große Probleme am WD.

Im Vergleich zum DH und Mage hat er einfach keine Zauber die für beides gut sind, sondern Zauber die entweder extrem gut für mehrere Gegner oder extrem gut für einzelne Gegner sind. Dafür hat er aber auch eine sehr große Auswahl an Utility-Zaubern.

Ich bin Diablo zZ etwas überdrüssig geworden, aber eigentlich war der WD mein Favorit. So langsam bevorzuge ich aber eher den Mage, die extrem hohen Schadensspitzen sehen einfach schöner aus und es läuft wessentlich besser im Gruppenspiel als mit dem WD.

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (25. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin jemand, der sich zumeist an seinen Char klammert  Habe auch damals bei WoW immer nur einen Char gehabt. Ob er nun gerade mal mies war, oder nicht 

Einzig nen Barbar habe ich noch als Hardcore Char....aber falls mir der WD mal gerade keine Laune bereitet, wird aktuell sowieso auf DCUO geswitched


----------



## Whizzlefizz (25. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Aber dennoch sehe ich die Leaping Spiders als Primärfähigkeit an


hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden, dachte du wolltest die rausschmeißen


----------



## Sanji2k3 (25. Juni 2012)

Whizzlefizz schrieb:


> hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden, dachte du wolltest die rausschmeißen



Sehe gerade, habe ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt -.- Nee nee, meinte statt den Locust Haunt rein.

Generell gar nicht so einfach, eine Skillung zu finden, die sowohl Boss- als auch Gruppentauglich ist. Da hat Murfy schon recht...


----------



## Murfy (25. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Generell gar nicht so einfach, eine Skillung zu finden, die sowohl Boss- als auch Gruppentauglich ist. Da hat Murfy schon recht...



Jup. Die einzig vernünftige Skillung die gut auf Inferno funktionierte (im solo-game) war die Splitter-Skillung mit 80% Slow und sonst nur Utility-Spells. Doch seien wir mal ehrlich, das ist nicht gerade die spaßigste Skillung, ich würde gerne schon mehr als 1 Fähigkeit haben die wirklich auf Schaden ausgerichtet ist und auch wirklich was das mal groß Schaden machen kann.

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (25. Juni 2012)

Sag mir doch sowas nicht, bevor ich in Inferno angekommen bin *fg*

Ich werde dieser Geisterdoc Nummer jedenfalls mal ne Chance geben und sehen, wohin das führt


----------



## Sanji2k3 (26. Juni 2012)

So, gestern also mal die geister Skillung probiert und....hell yeah 

Lief wie durch Butter. Ein Pack hat mich zwar ziemlich Nerven gekostet, dass hätte es aber bei jeder erdenklichen Skillung, bei der man aufs kiten geht  Fast, Waller, Molten und dieses ranziehen zeug (vortex?) war einfach undankbar. 

Ist einfach mal was komplett anderes als Splinter oder Direbats...


----------



## Whizzlefizz (27. Juni 2012)

Bären sind wieder brav und laufen wohin sie laufen sollen. Kann man wieder guten Wums machen.


----------

